# Nothing happens when I press on the gas pedal



## playoun (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a brain scratcher for you!

I have a 2001 Nissan Sentra, auto transmission. 

On occasion (more and more frequent) nothing happens when I press on the gas pedal while driving (RPM doesn’t increase, it actually starts going down when this occurs). Usually happens in 3rd gear (I think always), lasts a couple of seconds, pressing on the gas pedal a couple of times and things are back to normal; acceleration is very slow after this occurs.

I thought it was the gas pump, changed that, no go.
Took it to the dealer, they said it was the ECU...bought 2 used ones with the exact part# (23710-5M105) so I know they were the good ones...no go.

I just noticed that my transmission oil is way above the max level (check when car was warm, running and in D), I added some a while back because I noticed some was missing and I know for a fact that I put too much...I think the issue started around that time but I might be paranoid...

Can this be my problem??

Can the throttle body or its sensor be the culprit? 
How about the EGR valve?

I put a lot of money on this car, new motor a couple of months back. I put the transmission that came with the new motor (didn’t have the issue mentioned above at that time), the transmission was slipping so I put my old one back on and that’s when I added too much transmission oil, like mentioned above that’s when I THINK the issue started.

A couple of months back I changed the radiator; the thermostat and the water pump on the car because my car was overheating. In the end the issue with the overheating was with a cracked cylinder hence me changing my motor.

I'm pretty sure the culprit is something inexpensive but I’m so discouraged that I’m thinking of getting ride of my car and buying a new one...


Can anyone help or point me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be a fuel delivery problem; the fuel filter may be plugged up. Another possibility is a plugged up CAT.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I would then drain some tranny oil out till you get the proper level. Have you had the MAF checked?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

fuel filter is attached to the fuel pump, I doubt this is the issue.

I'm betting the trans is slipping due to too much fluid. Drain the trans completely, then refill with the recommended amount.


----------



## playoun (Apr 27, 2010)

*Error codes*

I just had the car scanned a 2nd time. 
Here are the codes I got and got again after clearing and reseting the errors:

P1130 and P1165, both are related to the Swirl Control Valve.

Is that valve within the MF? Should I got and change it? Obviously after I bring the transmission oil to an acceptable level.

Please let me know.

thx!


----------



## playoun (Apr 27, 2010)

Transmission oil level normal again, same issue. How about those error, what should I be looking for?

thx,


----------



## Smith-Barrera (Jun 8, 2011)

I got a 2002 Sentra SpecV (6spd) and it's just recently started doing the same thing. I was thinking it's the catalytic because I had a camaro back in the day that the cat went out and it kinda did the same...Sucks 'cause I just paid the car off, but I guess I'm going to have to have it checked out. But I'm pretty sure the catalytic isn't cheap


----------



## playoun (Apr 27, 2010)

In the end my problem has the crankshaft...

Your car is going into "limp mode"; check the crankshaft and the crankshaft sensor. When you take it to the garage make sure the mechanic gives all the error codes before he rests ECU (computer). do some searching on the net if it's not the crankshaft...mechanics are suing the errors generated by the ECU and the web to their advantage...

Good luck!


----------



## Smith-Barrera (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey Playoun...I was going through the estimating system at work on my car and I can only find a CamShaft Sensor and a CrankShaft Pulley on my car...But I'm not mechanically inclined, so I have no idea what's really on my car. *I can't find a CrankShaft or a CrankShaft Sensor!!!*

But I wanted to post again, because my car is going nuts. The RMP's will rev by themselves and fluctuate up to about 2rpm's and go down and back up (whenver it wants) and that's usually when the car won't go when you push the gas pedal. I have to get it off the road & turn it car off and turn it back on after a minute and it'll be back to normal... Also, the temperature gage shoots up to HOT but the car is odviously not hot...So you have any ideas there? You think the problems are all related to the same thing??


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats because the camshaft sensor is probably inside the distributor. 
did you ever check to see if the TPS is set to the correct voltage?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there's no distributor on a QR25DE.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol. my bad. i didnt catch that. hahahaha


----------

